# my dog nips other dogs ears-dominance??



## sweetpea1238 (Apr 14, 2009)

Georgy my gorgeous english bull is great with dogs but tends to jump up and playfully nip other dogs ears.He dosent do it aggressively but it can annoy some dogs as he still has his puppy teeth and are quite sharp.He has never shown any aggression when playing.
..He is a miniature bull terrier but still has the same powerful jaw and im worried if he continues as he gets older it cud get nasty.He tends to do it with bigger dogs-jumps about them like a rabbit.
Has anyone experienced this with their dog? and how to stop it.
thankyou
sweetpea x


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

This is not domiance, it is how littermates lay with eachother, also pups do it to there mums (well, mine did!).

My boy and his brother were always coming in from the garden with scratches and scabs on there ears.

We started removing whichever dog was starting it every time they got too rough.
I can't remember hen exactly, but they did grow out of it as they don't do it now!

It does look alot worse than it is because the puppy teeth are quite sharp! 

Even now our boys get a bit rough and we tell them thats enough and they stop, occasionally we need to put one on a lead for a while until they calm down.

x


----------



## sweetpea1238 (Apr 14, 2009)

hay thats good to know that he will grow out of it. He was playing with alsation today and the alsation showed a little aggression when he nipped his ear but georgy just walked of then.
thanks so much-lovely dogs by the way.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Well it's good he takes a hint and walks away as soon as the other dog says thats enough- Most bullies I know wouldn't have! Lol 

I have just looked at his piccies he is lovely :001_wub:

xx


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

There was a staffy at my local park which did this to my dog, and it's awful for the other dog's owner, so I'd put a stop to it and always get him off other dogs.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I agree with seven pets.
Thankfully I didn't let mine off lead around other dogs until there recal was solid so I never had that problem. It was living next door to Dave's brother that it took a while to get them to stop.

x


----------

